# Little help



## Doucet3 (31 May 2010)

Hi I just have a couple questions/concerns I was hoping someone could inform me about

I've wanted to join the army since I was a little one watching black hawk down and saving private Ryan and like alot of newbies I want to join the infantry and "punch a Nazi in the face" (can't remember what movie that's from lol). 

Well for about a year now I've been really serious about going I was going to do a school co-op but my eye doctor took to long to sign somthing and I missed out so I'm all signed up I have a file my serial number and all the good stuff but since the coop was full my file has been set to inactive, so one question I have is in November-ish when I choice to do my BMQ what do I have to do, just call and ask?

Another concern I have is my physical overall strenght like I'm a pretty skinny guy and it's hard to gain muscle I'm 162 6'0 and my confidance isn't great due to the fact that I don't know if I could put up with the BMQ like I'm determind as hell and will do anything to get into the army but I know I need to get stronger and my cadrio as well this summer me and my buddy (trainer ish type) are gunna work out every weekday but what are some things I should be able to do comfortably, I can do a pityful 35 pushups in a minute I think my legs are pretty good though

My career initaly was infantry but seeing that it's full (and the higher risk of death) I'm leaning to Armoured hopfully the Royal Canadian Dragoons in pet were my cusin is posted (actully right now he just began his 1st tour in the ghan) I've battled with INF, ARM, & ARTY for a year now and think that armoured is the best option although I would love to have a rifle everyday and on my feet I know I sound to eager mabie but I just want to be on the front line, so my question is what's the infantrys status and same with armoured (filled, in demand etc)

Another thing that bothers me about BMQ life is 6am wake up, I've never been a morn person, also I usely have trouble sleepin and I am obv gunna need it any tips?, also I was never great in schooling so how's the class/homework stuff like?.

I have a GF of a couple years now and we both want her up in pet once I get posted if so anyone know since she can't life on base if there is appts around that I could live in with her on the weekends or do I have to report everynight? 

Thanks for all the help sorry for spelling errors and if some writting is bigger or smaller itouches are sketchy sometimes, also sorry if I rambled on about stuff or seem missinformed i've had a ton on my mind and kinda just said all this to get a little guidance I guess.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

First off, please attempt to use proper grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc.  It makes a post _much_ easier to read.

You don't "choose" when you go to BMQ, they will call you and offer you a position, date etc.

You seem to have the Reg F and the Res F mixed up.  If you applied to do a Co-op at school, that's Res F, IIRC.  Getting "posted" to Pet, would be Reg F.

Also, you don't necessarily get to choose where you're posted, the CF sends you where they need you.  Your girlfriend can certainly move to be with you, but if you are not common-law or married, the CF will not pay for it.

As far as all your other concerns, read some of the threads on here.  Everyone has doubts, mostly about themselves and usually have no difficulty overcoming them.

Last, you could have just added this to the thread you started in Nov 2009:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90415/post-889867.html#msg889867


----------



## gunnars (31 May 2010)

I think that your concerns are very simliar to every applicants. Can I do it? Can I hack it? How much do I suck? Well, I sucked very much. When I started working out, I couldn't even do a "girlie" push up on my knees but within weeks I could do "real" pushups tho my depth was limited. Just look at what appears as a barrier as a goal instead. I did not flop on the mat and say "Nope, not gonna do it" and I definitely didn't quit when I got hurt, I simply re-evaluated what I was doing. 

Addressing your sleep concerns. I get up at 5:30am every day (ok, today I hit snooze till 6am and then got stuck in wicked traffic) and I hate my life every single day for the early wake up and the long commute, but jobs in my field are limited so I take what I can get. Do I fear that I will hate my life getting up, seriously sleep deprived at BMQ? Sure do, but it is 15 weeks. Always an end in sight. Falling asleep may be an issue for the first week but I bet you will be so tired and that you will conk out asap. Remember, the absolute best thing for getting to sleep is a routine. Your body will begin to adjust. 

Now, if anyone can make suggestions of how to stay awake. I can fall asleep in the middle of conversations, standing, anything as long as I am tired..... I do not want to be that fuckwit who passes out, dead tired all the time!!


----------



## Doucet3 (1 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You don't "choose" when you go to BMQ, they will call you and offer you a position, date etc.
> 
> You seem to have the Reg F and the Res F mixed up.  If you applied to do a Co-op at school, that's Res F, IIRC.  Getting "posted" to Pet, would be Reg F.



The Sargent in the Hamilton office said I just have to call to reactivate my file then they can choose to offer me a bmq date

and I know the differance between reg - res I said I tryed for the coop but didn't get in


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2010)

Doucet3 said:
			
		

> join the infantry and "punch a Nazi in the face" (can't remember what movie that's from lol).



Owen Wilson in Behind Enemy Lines.



			
				Doucet3 said:
			
		

> Another concern I have is my physical overall strenght



Then *work* on it, the physical requirements are available online.



			
				Doucet3 said:
			
		

> Another thing that bothers me about BMQ life is 6am wake up,



Actually it'll be 5am, and you'll get over it.



			
				Doucet3 said:
			
		

> My career initaly was infantry but seeing that it's full (and the higher risk of death) I'm leaning to Armoured hopfully the Royal Canadian Dragoons in pet were my cusin is posted (actully right now he just began his 1st tour in the ghan) I've battled with INF, ARM, & ARTY



They are all Combat Arms trades, all have a high[er] risk factor. 



			
				Doucet3 said:
			
		

> I have a GF of a couple years now and we both want her up in pet once I get posted if so anyone know since she can't life on base if there is appts around that I could live in with her on the weekends or do I have to report everynight?



Slow down.  There are lots of steps that you have to climb in order to get enrolled, trained, and posted.  You are at step 1, and talking about step 19.  

*Do a SEARCH, many of your concerns have been addressed before.  Good luck to you.*


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

Doucet3 said:
			
		

> The Sargent Sergeant in the Hamilton office said I just have to call to reactivate my file then they can choose to offer me a bmq BMQ date



I would take that to mean they will then _offer_ you a date.  But, whatever, carry on.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jun 2010)

All your questions have been previously answered.

Please do a search and read. Starting with the Site Guidelines.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

